
One Death is a Tragedy; a Million is a Statistic - toni
http://flowingdata.com/2009/01/09/one-death-is-a-tragedy-a-million-is-a-statistic/
======
albertsun
Anyone further interested would be well advised to check out the book
Compassion Fatigue by Susan Moeller

[http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=tGmwvJ6STHkC&...](http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=tGmwvJ6STHkC&dq=compassion+fatigue+susan+moeller&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=RrDEyTLfdh&sig=uBuNXsf3ivurhibevEwN7iKP32k&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result)

